# Dunno if this has been discussed before but...



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

...I wondered what the masses here think about further organizing the 5er forum into its repsective body styles:

E12
E28
E34
E39
E60
Other?

I think the only beef (re: WORK) involved is what to do with all the current threads...they would have to go somewhere.

Thoughts? :thumbup: or :thumbdwn:

Chris :eeps:


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

That's insane. There are no where NEAR enough posters. We have too many forums as is.


----------



## Dustin540/6 (Nov 22, 2002)

I like the idea of separate boards for each body style. It will make it easier to filter through and find threads related to your specific model.


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> *That's insane. There are no where NEAR enough posters. We have too many forums as is. *


I have it from a few Bay Area BMW buddies that they'd visit here more often if the forums were filtered a bit for body style.

Chris :eeps:


----------



## gr8330 (Mar 31, 2002)

:thumbdwn: I like reading about my specific models but also enjoy reading about the other models and their differences without having to go to other forums. My .02


----------

